# CFL PC Grow- Jackberry x KO Kush



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 6, 2011)

What's up, everyone? It's been a long time since I stopped my last grow prematurely. I guess that's what I get for living in Texas. Now, I'm back home in California and growing again.

I've always liked the idea of growing in small spaces and trying to get a decent yield. So, instead of doing a closet grow like I had originally planned, I went this route instead. 

On October 2nd, I officially started my grow. My soil and water were PH'd and my babies planted. All the pictures are from day 1 until now, which is day 4. I'm pretty pleased with the progress so far and I hope you all will be too. 

If you have any questions on my setup, please ask.



EDIT: I noticed I posted this in Indoor. Can a mod please move to Journals


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 6, 2011)

Pullin up my beanbag for this one. How's it going TerrorAP2 :ciao: ?


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 6, 2011)

It's going well. I think my last attempt at growing was back in 2009. Now that I'm legal, it's really great to have this sort of freedom. Plus, the weather is always nice here. How are things going on your end?


----------



## Iron Emmett (Oct 6, 2011)

I really want to do a  Pc case grow, it has always interested me, ive considered going and buying a case and setting it for it, what did it cost you to get everything running?

good luck man, i will be checking in on this for sure.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm, let me think...

Case- $80 (shipping included)
Lights- maybe $15
Power Strip- Free
PC Fans- $10 
AC/DC Adapter w/ adjustable voltage- $18
Pots, Soil, PH Up/Down kit- maybe $25-30
Misc. items- $25-30
Seeds- $45 (I love Sannies Shop)

All things considered, it wasn't too expensive for everything. The case had to modified (e.g. drilling out rivets & cutting the case so only one side opens instead of having to pull the whole cover off). I think it took me 2 weeks to plan everything out and get it all sorted.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice Terror. 

I know i can pick up a case at Frys with fans and everything included for about 60ish bucks, i might have to do that soon, im really interested in small and micro grows, just seems like a fun side project, where as growing in my closet is more for smoke, the PC case would be just for fun.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I completely agree. I'm going to play around with LST and maybe topping to see how much I can get out of these babies. That's if they turn out to be female. For all I know, I could have 2 males or hermies on my hands.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Actually, I probably won't be LSTing. I don't think I'm going to have enough time. I need to harvest as close to the 18th of December, as I'm leaving for vacation that day. This way, I can just flip the lights off, disconnect the intake fan and dry my buds out for the 5 days I'll be gone. Then when I come back, I can start curing.

Either way, this is a practice run for me, since it's my first PC grow. Once I return from vaction, I'll do a real grow, where I can veg for a few weeks, use LST, and go for maximum yield given the space and lighting.

Edit: I just checked the calendar and if I switch to 12/12 on the 20th-23rd of this month, they will be ready close to the 18th or so I hope. According to Sannies site, the flowering time is listed at 7-8 weeks.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 6, 2011)

Those lights... those are CFL's, right? The glare is too much for my monitor-assaulted eyes to make. But they're massive! Are you using them through the entire grow or switching to HPS for flowering as is preached here and abroad?

I'll be hanging around for this one. Curious as to setting up one of these easy to conceal places in addition to a larger growing space, myself. After I move and the time is right, of course. 

Far as the harvesting early, couldn't you feed them one day, then give them excess water the second day, and have it hold them over until you are back from your 5 day excursion? I seem to have read this somewhere before. That, if the medium is able to retain moisture very well, such as soil is, you would be able to overwater the day you leave, and they would be fine until the end of the week. They may be droopy, but another slight overwatering would have them bouncing back in no time. This is what I seem to recall reading in its entirety. Is the drainage in your soil mix too much for this to be the case?

-nasty


----------



## getnasty (Oct 6, 2011)

How embarassing! LOL! I looked over the second picture quickly, and it looked to be in a closet, inside of a pantry of sorts. Things make a lot more sense now! Trainwreck will do that to you, I guess.

Happy bong rips! I know I am, if it isn't obvious. LOL



-nasty


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 6, 2011)

My mistake! When I mentioned not LSTing, I meant I won't be doing it to the extreme. I'm still going to have to bend them somehow to prevent them from growing into the top of the case. Silly me!

The lights are indeed CFL's and I will be using them for the duration of the grow. Right now, I'm using 2 5000k and 2 2700k lights. I'll be heading back to Walmart tonight to buy a new timer, as the one I previously bought was only 2 prong and not 3. 

I'm not expecting much from this grow. If I could get 1/2 from both plants, I'd be happy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 6, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> It's going well. I think my last attempt at growing was back in 2009. Now that I'm legal, it's really great to have this sort of freedom. Plus, the weather is always nice here. How are things going on your end?


 
it's growin well on my end of this beautiful day in the PNW. NO RAIN! :rofl:

Got 4 ginormous JAck47's will be ready to pull on Nov 30th :woohoo: here's some special mojo for yer micro grow.

eace: ,

7greeneyes:cool2:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck! I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2011)

I simply do not see any way these could be done by the middle of Dec.  Regardless of when you flip them to 12/12, they are not going to start flowering until they are sexually mature.  Also, breeder's flowering estimates need to be taken with a grain of salt.  Virtually all of them underestimate their flowering times by a week or two.  Kushes are not known for fast flowering times.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 7, 2011)

The sad thing is, and I know it for a fact, is you are right. I keep thinking about it and telling myself that I will harvest exactly on time, but that's rarely ever the case. I'll just play it by ear and see how things turn out. Either way, I'm not giving up on this grow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2011)

They probably won't even start to have alternating nodes/and or show preflowers for another 4 weeks or so.  Try and do something so you can leave them.  I simply would not harvest them before they are ready.


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2011)

This is one case where I wld hve recommended Autos.....good luck and green mojo. I wld figure something out because harvesting too early will only be a big disappointment. jmo


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Depending on how far along they are, I may just water them once before I leave, hope that my light timer doesn't malfunction, tie them down and pray that they don't stretch into the lights while I'm gone.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Alrighty, I have a little update. I just bought a 3 prong to 2 prong plug adapter and got my light timer plugged in and set up. The lights come on at 6:30pm and off at 12:30pm. Up until now, they were on 24/0. I'll have some pictures in a bit, although there isn't much to see.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 7, 2011)

I've always wondered how one of these grows would turn it out. I'm excited to track your growth. Green mojo.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here are the pictures I promised. I will try and post new pictures every day, even if there is no big updates.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 8, 2011)

Temps are running a little high. Growth slows dramatically at 85 degrees or hotter.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shoot for 75-80


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 8, 2011)

I know my temps are a bit high and I'm not worried. Our fall season here in SoCal has begun and temps have dropped dramatically. My window is open and my room is a good 5-10 degrees colder than it was previously.

I'm going to water my plants today around 11:00am, about an hour or so before the lights go off. With any luck, the ambient temp will have shown inside of the case


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2011)

A 6 pack cooler with a bag of ice would likely be enough to cool the area down, put the cooler near the pc box, put a fan on it blowing toward the box....might help.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Alright, well I cheated and peaked and watered my children early. The ambient temperature has dropped 4 degrees, which is awesome. I'm expecting it to drop more since I only have my DC switch on 7.5v instead of 9 or 12v, so my fans aren't working as hard as they could be. I'm betting if I switched it back, I could dip into the 70's. 

I have to say, I'm really impressed with the plants. I'm betting next week will show some awesome growth.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I have a little update. I just bought a 3 prong to 2 prong plug adapter and got my light timer plugged in and set up. The lights come on at 6:30pm and off at 12:30pm. Up until now, they were on 24/0. I'll have some pictures in a bit, although there isn't much to see.



This is really a bad idea--your grow room is not grounded.

Why did you go to a 18/6 light schedule?


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 8, 2011)

The prong adapter is grounded, no worries. I wouldn't do anything dangerous to jeopardize my safety. I went with 18/6 so I wouldn't have to have my lights on all day. Electricity gets expensive


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2011)

If you went from a 3 prong to a 2 prong, you really are not grounded.

IMO, it is false economy--you are not really saving any electricity--you are just extending it over time--actually extending your veg time.  Plants will grow all the time the lights are on.  With your lights, it most likely hardly makes any difference in your power bill.  It can make a big difference in growth/stretch/budding sites/final yield.  Electricity is cheap compared to bud.  Tell me the (actual) wattage of the lights you are using and what you pay per KW and I will tell you how much it costs you to run your lights 24/7 compared to 18/6.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Every little bit helps in my mind. I don't really care about yield. This is an experimental grow in a PC. If I can save 5-10$ a month in electricity, that's cool. Even if I only save 2-3$, that's cool as well. Also, I don't want the lights to keep me up at night for the few hours of sleep that I do get.

After calling my friend who is an electrician, he told me that even if the package says it's "grounded" it really isn't. I just got back from Walmart where I purchased a grounded timer. This should be the last thing I have to buy for a while.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Who needs sleep anyway, right?


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> Alright, well I cheated and peaked and watered my children early. The ambient temperature has dropped 4 degrees, which is awesome. I'm expecting it to drop more since I only have my DC switch on 7.5v instead of 9 or 12v, so my fans aren't working as hard as they could be. I'm betting if I switched it back, I could dip into the 70's.
> 
> I have to say, I'm really impressed with the plants. I'm betting next week will show some awesome growth.



if you're in veg, it realy doesn't matter, you'd be much better to go 24/7 anyway....as others have said lol


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2011)

Put a blanket up between you and the box, it really can't put off much light anyway.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 8, 2011)

You would be surprised at the light it gives off. I suppose I could find a way to black out the face plate.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2011)

You had better have a plan for sealing your little space up.  Once you go to 12/12, you need absolute 100% dark during the dark period, or you are going to have problems.

Running your lights 18/6 is going to encourage stretch, something you do not want in that little space.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 8, 2011)

Ya  he/she problems eek 

As everyone else said the 24/0 is a much better lighting schedule. Those cfls barely pull any electricity anyway.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 8, 2011)

The space is sealed. The light inside is so bright that it shines through the face plate. Once the light goes off, the inside is pitch black. I'm currently trying to cover the face plate up so I can leave the lights on for 24/7 and not have it keep me up at night. I need to make another trip to Walmart it seems


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Mmk almost got everything the way I want it. The face plate is now covered and all the light that was once keeping me up is now gone. I also made a ghetto light trap to get rid of the glow emanating from where my exhaust fan was. 

Let's get some good rest tonight!


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 9, 2011)

My temps went back up today and I'm not sure why. I'll have to figure out a way to keep them below 85, perhaps some ice or something cold in the path of the intake fan. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Roddy (Oct 9, 2011)

Did you cover the vents when blocking the light?


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 9, 2011)

No. The vent was blowing and I could feel it with my hand. I basically made a box with a missing bottom portion so the air could escape without letting light in or out. I removed the trap to see if it had an effect on the temperature and sure enough, my temps went down. I'm sketching out ideas for a different trap at the moment.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Another day, another set of pictures.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 10, 2011)

:woohoo: lookin like good steady progress, very nice as so far :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2011)

What are you using for exhaust?  I really would think it would be fairly easy to keep your space cool with that amount of light.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 10, 2011)

I forgot the CFM of the fan I'm using but I remember it's in the low 40's. I spoke to someone else who had a grow like mine and said he had to upgrade to a rather large exhaust fan (well outside of fitting room for my box) to help cool his. While I would like to do that, I don't want to spend anymore money. 

I have decided to just deal with it for the moment because the temperature is dropping rapidly here in SoCal. My temps were 81 this morning when I watered and that was with the lights on all night and the window open. I figure it will be another week or so before I don't have to worry about 90 degree temperatures anymore.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Some pictures I took a couple of minutes ago. :icon_smile:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not worried about it. As I've said before, even though my intake and exhaust are working well, my temps are controlled by ambient temperature in my room. It's getting very chilly outside so my temps will follow. The light was on all night and when I checked it this morning, the temp was 85. So it is going down, slowly but surely.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I couldn't sleep tonight so this is about 5 hours earlier than it would have been. I gave them each 2 cups of PH'd water and there was a good amount of runoff. I'm excited to see what day 14 brings as Buds for Less says they will hit a rapid growth spurt.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> I forgot the CFM of the fan I'm using but I remember it's in the low 40's. I spoke to someone else who had a grow like mine and said he had to upgrade to a rather large exhaust fan (well outside of fitting room for my box) to help cool his. While I would like to do that, I don't want to spend anymore money.
> 
> I have decided to just deal with it for the moment because the temperature is dropping rapidly here in SoCal. My temps were 81 this morning when I watered and that was with the lights on all night and the window open. I figure it will be another week or so before I don't have to worry about 90 degree temperatures anymore.



While you may not _want to_ spend any more money, good ventilation is almost as important as your lighting.  High temps can result in light airy buds or worse.  IMO, it is folly to not get your ventilation set up right and you ultimately will pay for it in lower yield--maybe way lower yield.

IMO, "Buds for Less" is a useless piece of literature that is mostly fabrication--I would never be consulting it for grow info.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 12, 2011)

As I've said before, this is an experiment with "freebie" seeds. I don't care about yield. This is just me trying my hand at a PC grow. This is the first time I've ever used CFL's and will probably be the last. 

Otherwise, I would be growing in a cabinet or closet with my 600w HPS that has been collecting dust since I bought it.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 13, 2011)

I took these about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 13, 2011)

They seem to be liking that heat -- looks good.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 13, 2011)

I keep thinking the same thing. We did have a heat wave come through my area but tomorrow and the rest of the week is supposed to be a high of 70. I can't wait. I've been running my fans on full blast at night while the lights are on. 

Oh yeah, I forgot to post it, but I switched to 12/12 about 3 days ago. My original intention was to run 12/12 from seed, but got side tracked. So I figured I would just run it for the rest of the plant's life.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking good terror, Ill keep watching this one. I started mine with cfls too but Im switching to hps in a day or two. green mojo to you sir!


----------



## DCkush (Oct 14, 2011)

Plants are looking good buddy! I was pissed cause I got my order from sannie but didn't get the jb x k.o. kush freebies like I had requested. Got jb x nycd. Still sounds amazing but come on....berry kushy goodness trumps berrys dipped in petrol. Haha. But, they were free so who am I too complain. 

Digging the setup. I love micro. Just so efficient for personal meds. In that cab you could probably just flower clones. Mini perpetual! Look up dr. Bud greengenes if you haven't already. Purely inspirational for mini growers. I know where your coming from getting the feel for a new grow space and "experimenting" and I apologize for the fact that you've had to say that over and over man. 


@ everyone complaining about temps and when to flower:
Yes, those factors might hurt yield but sometimes yield or how dense the buds are doesn't matter. If he ends up with each plant yielded a gram that's still bud he grew himself. Don't sit there and say "were only trying to help" cause if that were the case you would have stated what you had to say once instead multiple times. 


Keep on growing my Cali brotha!!! Can't wait to see you rock this ****. What other seeds did you get. I got me some of that chocolate rain. Mmmmm. **** lemon drops and gum drops(hope I'm not the only one who gets this reference).

dckush


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 14, 2011)

I ordered the Jackberry F3. It's funny that you should mention clones. After this grow, I plan on trying my hand at some Pre 98 Bubba.


----------



## DCkush (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha!! No way. That's effin nuts cause I have one about 4 weeks from chop!   it'll take just about anything you can dish man! I got mine from a buddy and I just flowered it right out the gate. I tied it down like mad. And then again and again haha. All my buds are the same size and putting on some nice weight.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> Plants are looking good buddy! I was pissed cause I got my order from sannie but didn't get the jb x k.o. kush freebies like I had requested. Got jb x nycd. Still sounds amazing but come on....berry kushy goodness trumps berrys dipped in petrol. Haha. But, they were free so who am I too complain.
> 
> Digging the setup. I love micro. Just so efficient for personal meds. In that cab you could probably just flower clones. Mini perpetual! Look up dr. Bud greengenes if you haven't already. Purely inspirational for mini growers. I know where your coming from getting the feel for a new grow space and "experimenting" and I apologize for the fact that you've had to say that over and over man.
> 
> ...



Are you telling us that we're being rude for trying to help someone grow the best possible product they can?

No, maybe our telling of the heat issue is because we have had experience with this and are only trying to help Terror grow the best possible product he/she can. 

And yes, it might hurt the bud density and yield, but you could be right, maybe Terror couldn't care less about growing the best possible product?  

Sorry Terror, I just found that DC comment a bit rude....

Edit to add....IDK, maybe DC is spot on and I'm wrong? If there's people overstepping with their advice, please just yell out as I'm sure everyone here will be happy to help or not as you prefer! This is your journal, after all!


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea Im sure terror is growing to yield the smallest and weakest amount of bud possible...:rofl:


----------



## DCkush (Oct 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Are you telling us that we're being rude for trying to help someone grow the best possible product they can?
> 
> No, maybe our telling of the heat issue is because we have had experience with this and are only trying to help Terror grow the best possible product he/she can.
> 
> ...


 
Yes that's exactly what I'm saying. Way to read bucko 

My point was that he had to repeat himself. Everyone who commented had to have seen that. my bad if that was rude roddezy. Last thing i want to do is offend anyone which was why it was a general statement so that all who commented could think, "he must be talking about me...". And that my friends, is where the beautiful road to recovery will begin. 



You're welcome Roddy.


----------



## DCkush (Oct 14, 2011)

daku_iBLAZE said:
			
		

> Yea Im sure terror is growing to yield the smallest and weakest amount of bud possible...:rofl:


 
Yield and density....yield and density. Who said a thing about his bud being weak buddy. 
Mr. daku_iDONTREAD

You probably laugh at your own jokes like that a lot don't you. Just saying.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2011)

Wowzers! We got the beginnings of a flamer here...:rofl: Are you really adding ANYTHING to this thread DCKush, or are you just trying to incite? Seriously...?


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't worry, everyone. I'm pretty thick and it takes a lot of poking to make even the smallest dent. I know all or most of the people here are speaking from experience and only giving me the best advice they can. I appreciate it and welcome it.

I didn't think anyone was being rude or overstepping any boundaries. I welcome all forms of advice and criticism. The heat is a small issue that I'm not worried about, as I have said before. I figure by the time my plants are ready to start flowering or are flowering, it will be nice and cold outside (sub 65) and heat in my box won't be an issue any longer.

Again, thanks to all of you who are trying to help. I really do love this community.

On to the pictures! I took these about 10 minutes ago (1 hour before the lights go out). In my opinion, they are looking very healthy. I can only hope they stay that way throughout the duration of their life. That is, unless they are males. In that case, they will be getting moved and either their pollen will be collected or they will be trashed.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2011)

lookin stellar as so far w/ your lil babes. :aok: good stuff  about your temps coming down a bit.

Taker EZ. :joint:


eace:,

7greeneyes:cool2:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

:cool2:


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 14, 2011)

are you kidding me? I love my own jokes!  ...Those babies are coming along very nicely terror, Im using cfl's too for now.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks! I can't wait.


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2011)

You feeding them yet? They look good....look a lil hungry to me. Healthy looking for sure though.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 15, 2011)

No, not yet. I really want to use only PH'd water for this grow and see how it does. However, I do have nutrients on stand by if they should start to show deficiencies. I'm really racking my brain on whether or not to FIM both of them or just LST as needed. I guess I will decide when the lights come back on tonight.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 15, 2011)

Your gonna want to feed them they wont do too great on water alone through the whole grow.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 15, 2011)

If  Hamster Lewis says they look hungry u should feed them puppies -- he knows. IMO


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 16, 2011)

My babies are two weeks old today. I'm so happy right now 

I'll be giving them their first does of bloom nutes sometime toward the end of this week.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 16, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> No, not yet. I really want to use only PH'd water for this grow and see how it does. However, I do have nutrients on stand by if they should start to show deficiencies. I'm really racking my brain on whether or not to FIM both of them or just LST as needed. I guess I will decide when the lights come back on tonight.



Lights back on?? Not running 24/7?


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nope. My original intention was to run 12/12 from seed, so I switched the lights about 5 days ago, maybe 6.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 17, 2011)

New node sites are popping up all over both plants. Things are starting to get really exciting. Hopefully, within the next week or so, they start showing soon.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2011)

:ciao: Looking great!


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 18, 2011)

These things are branching out so much that they are starting to hit the side of my computer lol. I think I may have to start tying these babies down.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Will you use a carbon filter or some way to keep the odor down in flower?


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Probably not. I have an arsenal of stuff that covers/absorbs smell. Most likely will use ONA


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Got some not so good news. I think one of my plants might be a Mr. It hit a huge growth spurt in the last 12 hours and has what appear to be very tiny nanners. Will update tomorrow before lights go off.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yep, it's a boy. Pulled and trashed.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 23, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> Yep, it's a boy. Pulled and trashed.


 
Any new pics? seems unlikely that they are showing sex yet.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 23, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> Got some not so good news. I think one of my plants might be a Mr. It hit a huge growth spurt in the last 12 hours and has what appear to be very tiny nanners. Will update tomorrow before lights go off.



I too use that as a M/F _base_, but usually let em go till they show difinitvie balls. One i'm growin out now stretched a lot in veg.. threw it in flower just to be sure, and it starts buddin up and tightening its nodes.. first for me, you never know.

Lookin green *Terror*!


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Any new pics? seems unlikely that they are showing sex yet.



Nope no new pics. Keep in mind, they have been on 12/12 for about 2 weeks give or take a day or two. He was definitely showing. I'm about to check the other one right now and see how it is doing.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright, well I couldn't really see much on the one that is left over. I think I may have spotted a few lady hairs but it could just be my bad eye sight  I think maybe another day or two and it will start to show (hopefully)


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 24, 2011)

Well good luck hope your last one is a little girl.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2011)

There is no reason to be in a hurry to weed out males.  It does take a while for them to drop pollen after they are identified.  You want to make absolutely sure--once in a while we get fooled.

The time in 12/12 is only significant if they were sexually mature when put into 12/12--these plants are under 3 weeks old.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yesterday was 3 weeks, so they are older than 3 weeks 

And I'm sure it was a male.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2011)

I realize that you planted them on the 2nd, but the pics from 10-6 show them just as little tiny seedlings.  I do not start counting veg time until they are through the soil and have a set of leaves.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well whatever the case, one already showed and the other won't be long now.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 26, 2011)

IT'S A GIRL! 

Just opened the case to check it out after LSTing it last night and the pistols are popping up all over the place. Some are about 1/4" long while the others are just barely breaking through. I will have some pictures up tomorrow night when the lights come back on. I would have had pictures tonight, but the camera battery needs to recharge. :icon_smile: 

I'm so happy right now.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are the best pictures I could take


----------



## Sol (Oct 27, 2011)

Now we just wait for alternating nodes, yes?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2011)

You have some serious stretch going on there--can you get your light closer or maybe more light?  In your little space, I see this causing you some problems.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 27, 2011)

Funny thing is I had it about 3-4" from my lights the entire grow and it wasn't until a week ago that it hit a massive growth spurt and stretched like crazy. From the looks of it, it has almost stopped growing. Last week, I swear it put on about 1/2" per day.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been on 12/12 for almost 3 weeks. I said it in one of my other posts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2011)

In post #80 (10-16) you said that you flipped them 5-6 days prior, so they have been in 12/12 for 17-18 days.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Oct 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> In post #80 (10-16) you said that you flipped them 5-6 days prior, so they have been in 12/12 for 17-18 days.



"Almost 3 weeks"

3 weeks = 21 days

Almost 3 weeks = not quite 21 days.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not much to report lately. Shes packing on more and more weight every day. I can't wait to see what the next 2-3 weeks brings.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just thought I would post an updated picture. Day #34 from seed.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 8, 2011)

:hubba: lookin good thus far :aok:


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 8, 2011)

That is one very healthy looking plant -- green mojo to her... One day in the not too distant future she is going to get you soooooo high


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll post some more pictures sometime this week.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are some pics I just snapped. Nothing special really but shes getting there


----------

